# Arko X Truusje litter born today



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

4 males, 2 females born today from Arko X Truusje. This is a proven combination that has been done 3 times now. The Arko X Rudie Pegge cross is a super combination that produces very uniform puppies over and over again. Good size, hard attacks, super grips, excellent drives, love to fight.


----------



## Jason Caldwell (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey Mike,

Would love to see a few pics of the pups as the weeks go by. Who doesn't like pics of new pups?


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> 4 males, 2 females born today from Arko X Truusje. This is a proven combination that has been done 3 times now. The Arko X Rudie Pegge cross is a super combination that produces very uniform puppies over and over again. Good size, hard attacks, super grips, excellent drives, love to fight.


 
Jack Rayl has a male that I believe is out of those two ( won't swear to that, but I know it's an Arko son) that's turning into a real a**hole. I've been decoying that dog for a couple of months now and I'm starting to see that grumpy side of him. He was pretty green when I started doing the helper work on him and as bad a helper as I am he's starting to make me look like I know what I'm doing. How well would that bloodline cross with a Klemm vom Roten Falken granddaughter? She's got great nerves, great retrieve drive ( she especially likes hammers), very possessive. Just curious.


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Jason Caldwell said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> Would love to see a few pics of the pups as the weeks go by. Who doesn't like pics of new pups?


 
I dunno maybe Jeff? \\/

Post some vids too and with the cat. Maybe you could get one of Carols bobcats to help with the socialization. 

Edit: (Forgive my Ignorance but Arko is a DS knpv and Rudie Pegge as well? )nevermind I just looked at his pedigree on your site. Curious thou looking down the lines where it says (without recall - mei) whats does that mean?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Adam Swilling said:


> Jack Rayl has a male that I believe is out of those two ( won't swear to that, but I know it's an Arko son) that's turning into a real a**hole. I've been decoying that dog for a couple of months now and I'm starting to see that grumpy side of him. He was pretty green when I started doing the helper work on him and as bad a helper as I am he's starting to make me look like I know what I'm doing. How well would that bloodline cross with a Klemm vom Roten Falken granddaughter? She's got great nerves, great retrieve drive ( she especially likes hammers), very possessive. Just curious.


We bred Arko to Pam's dog Meeka a couple years ago. Meeka has Klemm on the top side (through Balu)
and KNPV lines everywhere else. That litter turned out to work very well. It was a complete outcross, but it worked and the puppies are doing well. I think Pam and Damien kept a couple males back from that litter. Balu was a great dog, but what I saw in some of his offspring were a little thinner nerves than I like, but the drives were excellent. If your bitch has VERY good nerves then I would try it. Yes, Boogie is from Arko X Truusje.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jason Hammel said:


> I dunno maybe Jeff? \\/
> 
> Post some vids too and with the cat. Maybe you could get one of Carols bobcats to help with the socialization.
> 
> Edit: (Forgive my Ignorance but Arko is a DS knpv and Rudie Pegge as well? )nevermind I just looked at his pedigree on your site. Curious thou looking down the lines where it says (without recall - mei) whats does that mean?


Hey Jason, yes Arko and Rudie are both KNPV xDS's. Truusje is a daughter from Rudie (and grandaughter from Bono on her mother's side) This combination works great with Arko.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> We bred Arko to Pam's dog Meeka a couple years ago. Meeka has Klemm on the top side (through Balu)
> and KNPV lines everywhere else. That litter turned out to work very well. It was a complete outcross, but it worked and the puppies are doing well. I think Pam and Damien kept a couple males back from that litter. Balu was a great dog, but what I saw in some of his offspring were a little thinner nerves than I like, but the drives were excellent. If your bitch has VERY good nerves then I would try it. Yes, Boogie is from Arko X Truusje.


 
Hey Mike, thanks for the input. I agree; that litter out of Meeka X Arko turned out well. If I remember hearing it right, Pam and Damien had to seperate that litter pretty early for fear they would damn near kill each other. That litter was bred about the time I got into dogs and when I saw a video of Arko I was blown away. You're right about Balu as well. I 've got a Balu son too and he's nervy as hell; has great OB but just doesn't have what it takes for bitework. The bitch I have is out of Balu and Mark Boggs' dog Russia. When I breed her it will be my first litter so I'm a little nervous anyway. I've learned what I like in a dog and just want to start off on the right foot as far as breeding goes. The one thing I'm attempting to learn now is what lines work with each other.


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Curious thou looking down the lines where it says (without recall - mei) whats does that mean?


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> 4 males, 2 females born today from Arko X Truusje. This is a proven combination that has been done 3 times now. The Arko X Rudie Pegge cross is a super combination that produces very uniform puppies over and over again. Good size, hard attacks, super grips, excellent drives, love to fight.


Congrats on the pups Mike  I have a few questions about the mothers with their pups. Since you bred/prefer dogs that have "possession obession", how are the moms with you around their newborn pups? Do you have issues getting near them? Guarding? Or are they comfortable with you in the room?

Or just toss the cat out for a distraction and take a quick peek?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Do they retrieve iron ?? I can only have a dog that retrieves anvils, and lead pipes no less than 2ft long. : )

I have a contract that requires puppies to be punted no less than 20 metres and survive. This is an NFL type punt. puppies head needs to be facing downfield. Only those that survive will be considered. I can come test in a few weeks. I will bring testing equipment. Proper shoes included.

=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Don't remember which bitch it was but, a few months ago he had one in the whelping box that kept giving me the hairy eyeball. If I remember correctly, Mike said she don't care much for him either when she's in the family way. I'm sure he'll clear things up:lol:


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Candy Eggert said:


> Congrats on the pups Mike  I have a few questions about the mothers with their pups. Since you bred/prefer dogs that have "possession obession", how are the moms with you around their newborn pups? Do you have issues getting near them? Guarding? Or are they comfortable with you in the room?
> 
> Or just toss the cat out for a distraction and take a quick peek?


Most of the females are ok with me coming around them, i have had a couple that were not going to allow it for the first day or two, but then were ok. Djenna is a real dangerous bitch over her puppies, and my black bitch Kyra would also bite me over the puppies for the first few days.
The biggest problem that I have with the possesive traits we breed for is guarding things from the puppies in the whelping area. I have had two different females kill puppies at 3 weeks old if they crawled out of the box and wandered too close to an empty bowl, or anything that was in there that the crazy bitches decided to guard. this is not normal, and certainly not desired, but it does happen. Djenna is one of my most possesive females over any object, and she is fine with her puppies crawling over those objects, but some of the crazy females are just down right violent about guarding things even from there puppies. In fact in this Carlos X Nanda litter, nanda killed two puppies and really injured a 3rd puppy at 3 weeks old over a metal spoon that I had put in the box for the puppies to play with. That was the last day she was with those puppies!
Sometimes when you breed for obsessive compulsive traits, they can be a real pain in the ass!


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> Don't remember which bitch it was but, a few months ago he had one in the whelping box that kept giving me the hairy eyeball. If I remember correctly, Mike said she don't care much for him either when she's in the family way. I'm sure he'll clear things up:lol:


Hi Howard,

Well I can see strangers posing a perceived threat to the mother with newborn pups. To me that's natural. Sounds like you were wise to heed the hairy eyeball warning and got out intact 

Was just curious if those females considered their pups "possessions" with Mike.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Do they retrieve iron ?? I can only have a dog that retrieves anvils, and lead pipes no less than 2ft long. : )
> 
> I have a contract that requires puppies to be punted no less than 20 metres and survive. This is an NFL type punt. puppies head needs to be facing downfield. Only those that survive will be considered. I can come test in a few weeks. I will bring testing equipment. Proper shoes included.
> 
> =D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>=D>


This litter is already 2 days old, and still no iron retrievers yet
However the Carlos X Nanda litter is 5 weeks old and most of them will carry metal silverware with no problem, so there is hope.
Jeff, if you come to do your "punt test", bring your "A" game, I have a pretty tough defensive line that you'll have to get through first.
It begins with a Barrett .50 cal (no kidding) when you turn in the driveway 1/2 mile from the house, and it is complimented by an array of over 30 rifles, pistols, and shotguns, and over 500,000 rounds of ammo (no kidding) as you get closer.
If you make it past all of that, then you'll have to face the cat, and you can see in the puppy video how tough he is!!!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

mike suttle said:


> nanda killed two puppies and really injured a 3rd puppy at 3 weeks old over a metal spoon that I had put in the box for the puppies to play with.


So the metal retriever thing is a learned behavior and not a natural thing ? If you start doing this at 3 weeks no wonder not many outside dogs pass this selection test.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> Most of the females are ok with me coming around them, i have had a couple that were not going to allow it for the first day or two, but then were ok. Djenna is a real dangerous bitch over her puppies, and my black bitch Kyra would also bite me over the puppies for the first few days.
> The biggest problem that I have with the possesive traits we breed for is guarding things from the puppies in the whelping area. I have had two different females kill puppies at 3 weeks old if they crawled out of the box and wandered too close to an empty bowl, or anything that was in there that the crazy bitches decided to guard. this is not normal, and certainly not desired, but it does happen. Djenna is one of my most possesive females over any object, and she is fine with her puppies crawling over those objects, but some of the crazy females are just down right violent about guarding things even from there puppies. In fact in this Carlos X Nanda litter, nanda killed two puppies and really injured a 3rd puppy at 3 weeks old over a metal spoon that I had put in the box for the puppies to play with. That was the last day she was with those puppies!
> Sometimes when you breed for obsessive compulsive traits, they can be a real pain in the ass!


Hi Mike,

Thanks for explaining in depth. I was thinking that the guarding possession might be an issue with you and newborns pups. Which I was thinking would be pretty natural with the traits you breed for. Didn't even cross my mind about guarding over objects with their own puppies. 

Wean early ;-)~ And no spoons!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> So the metal retriever thing is a learned behavior and not a natural thing ? If you start doing this at 3 weeks no wonder not many outside dogs pass this selection test.


 That is the only thing I let them play with until they get a little older. Again, my selection test is really a matter of intensity for retrieving anything, not just about picking up metal.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: It begins with a Barrett .50 cal (no kidding) when you turn in the driveway 1/2 mile from the house, and it is complimented by an array of over 30 rifles, pistols, and shotguns, and over 500,000 rounds of ammo (no kidding) as you get closer.

Since you obviously didn't get the joke, and got all hurt and sensitive, lets go over some facts. 

1, I don't punt puppies.

2, I cannot imagine why you cannot get this is a joke.

3, On your best day, as old as I am, I am still good enough to get past you, and all your ammunition and fancy rifles and sit next to you on the bed laughing at you. The weapons are only as good as you are, and that does not just include shooting. Recon Marines have sort of a rep as being pretty good at doing exactly what you are asking me to do.

4, You are still a Marine, and will always be my brother.


----------



## Wawashkashi Tashi (Aug 25, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I have a contract that requires puppies to be punted no less than 20 metres and survive. This is an NFL type punt. puppies head needs to be facing downfield. Only those that survive will be considered. I can come test in a few weeks. I will bring testing equipment. Proper shoes included.


Jeff -What do you charge to come test litters??


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Quote: It begins with a Barrett .50 cal (no kidding) when you turn in the driveway 1/2 mile from the house, and it is complimented by an array of over 30 rifles, pistols, and shotguns, and over 500,000 rounds of ammo (no kidding) as you get closer.
> 
> Since you obviously didn't get the joke, and got all hurt and sensitive, lets go over some facts.
> 
> ...


Hey STUPID! I did get the joke, that reply was my joke back to you.
Really Jeff, you are slipping in your old age if you did not catch the sarcasm in that reply. LOL
I can not imagine why you did not get my joke back to you.


----------



## hillel schwartzman (Nov 9, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> Hey STUPID! I did get the joke, that reply was my joke back to you.
> Really Jeff, you are slipping in your old age if you did not catch the sarcasm in that reply. LOL
> I can not imagine why you did not get my joke back to you.


Come on Mike forget all the guns and amo ..I just want to see Jeff take on the cat...Just remember what it did to him last time.. lol.. http://www.thatsweird.net/mugshots/nick_nolte.jpg


----------



## Josh Smith (Jan 14, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> In fact in this Carlos X Nanda litter, nanda killed two puppies and really injured a 3rd puppy at 3 weeks old over a metal spoon that I had put in the box for the puppies to play with. That was the last day she was with those puppies!


Here is the sole survivor of Nanda's wrath.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> So the metal retriever thing is a learned behavior and not a natural thing ? If you start doing this at 3 weeks no wonder not many outside dogs pass this selection test.


I find it's actually an "unlearned" behavior, if that makes sense. All my litters as pups will happily pick up and carry/chew on metal objects. Cans, pipes, silverware, matchbox cars, etc. It's one of the many types of things they have access to as toys when they are little. What I've noticed though is if it's then taken away as a toy later, some of them develope a dislike of it over time, from the lack of exposure, and can become reluctant to pick it up or play with it. 

Good luck with the litters Mike.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Josh Smith said:


> Here is the sole survivor of Nanda's wrath.


Yes, you can see where the scar is on her head. the other two puppies that she killed were bitten in about the same place, but they were bitten hard enough to crush the baby skulls and kill them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> Yes, you can see where the scar is on her head. the other two puppies that she killed were bitten in about the same place, but they were bitten hard enough to crush the baby skulls and kill them.


 
WOW, will you make any changes when you breed her next time?


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

Jason,
Without recall means the dog did not come back on the recall excersize,the dog is sent after a fleeing decoy and then called back.Total points 3x5.Also you would lose points for general apperance.Mei,the month of May.


----------



## David Feliciano (Oct 31, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> On your best day, as old as I am, I am still good enough to get past you, and all your ammunition and fancy rifles and sit next to you on the bed laughing at you. The weapons are only as good as you are, and that does not just include shooting. Recon Marines have sort of a rep as being pretty good at doing exactly what you are asking me to do.


----------



## Josh Smith (Jan 14, 2009)

David, everyone knows Jeff can be an ass. Don't go cluttering up this thread with your mess.


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

thats great


----------



## Timothy Saunders (Mar 12, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> Yes, you can see where the scar is on her head. the other two puppies that she killed were bitten in about the same place, but they were bitten hard enough to crush the baby skulls and kill them.


 hey mike, did you get there just in time to save her or was the pup able to some how save herself?


----------



## Josh Smith (Jan 14, 2009)

Here she is at 7 weeks and the scar is almost covered by hair. I don't remember what mike said about how she survived.


----------

